# Omnisphere 2 - Adjusting Envelope Modulation length



## Chris T (Aug 24, 2021)

I've been trying to tweak a preset in O2. I'd like to turn what was a 4/4-based Envelope Modulated sound to 5/4. I can see how in the Envelope Zoom you can have different 'lengths' for the envelope over time, but I can't seem to change the loop point so that it doesn't loop at the end of beat 8 (i.e. last beat of a 2-bar 4/4 phrase). Any ideas how to tell the envelope to loop after 5 or 10 beats? O2 is playing as a VI within my DAW (DP10). I've tried changing the meter in my DAW to 5/4 but it stiill loops like it's in 4/4.... Thanks!


----------



## Mhein (Aug 24, 2021)

Chris T said:


> I've been trying to tweak a preset in O2. I'd like to turn what was a 4/4-based Envelope Modulated sound to 5/4. I can see how in the Envelope Zoom you can have different 'lengths' for the envelope over time, but I can't seem to change the loop point so that it doesn't loop at the end of beat 8 (i.e. last beat of a 2-bar 4/4 phrase). Any ideas how to tell the envelope to loop after 5 or 10 beats? O2 is playing as a VI within my DAW (DP10). I've tried changing the meter in my DAW to 5/4 but it stiill loops like it's in 4/4....


Have you investigated the various triggering modes for the envelope in the lower right corner of the detail view? Some of these might give you what you're looking for. 









Trigger - Omnisphere 2 - 2.8


The LFO Trigger Mode determines how the Envelope is triggered and cycled. The NOTE, LEGATO, and SONG modes are only available on MOD Envelopes. LOOP This switch...




support.spectrasonics.net


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 25, 2021)

Chris T said:


> I've been trying to tweak a preset in O2. I'd like to turn what was a 4/4-based Envelope Modulated sound to 5/4. I can see how in the Envelope Zoom you can have different 'lengths' for the envelope over time, but I can't seem to change the loop point so that it doesn't loop at the end of beat 8 (i.e. last beat of a 2-bar 4/4 phrase). Any ideas how to tell the envelope to loop after 5 or 10 beats? O2 is playing as a VI within my DAW (DP10). I've tried changing the meter in my DAW to 5/4 but it stiill loops like it's in 4/4.... Thanks!


I've been drawing envelopes in manually (vs pasting or from menu), so I'd probably just modify the envelope a bit longer. There could of course be easier ways I'm unaware of. 

If the beat is in 4/4 then the envelope ends at the "5" line (because the last beat lasts from 4 to 5 where it restarts). It might end at the "3" line because the Zoom might show a 2-count. 

Either way, for a 5-beat sound, just draw in some curves to extend the beat to end at the "6" line... or snap to the 3.5 midpoint. Lol I'm still relatively new to Omni, not sure what everything is called, but I do a lot of envelope drawing.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 25, 2021)

yep. what bman said. 

zoom out. select the last white dot at the bottom right. and extend. create new white dot/points to extend more etc. the light up blue lines is where the sequencer goes to.


----------

